# Will Be attending RTS Charlotte



## Kstone1999 (Feb 8, 2007)

It is with great joy to the Lord that by his will I will be attending RTS charlotte beginning in July for Greek 1.

Just thought I would share this great news and see if there are any others that attend RTS Charlotte.


----------



## CDM (Feb 8, 2007)

I currently am at RTS Charlotte. But I'll be transferring to Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary soon.


----------

